# Minimum posts



## Zahz (31/5/16)

Recently there was voting taking place for top local juice and we saw many new people registering accounts just to vote, I have seen in other forums (overseas) that you have to have a minimum number of posts to be able to take part in competitions and voting events etc. sometimes it's 25 or above. This is to encourage people to take part in discussions in the forum and not just use it for voting's, classified or competitions. This is just what came to mind, hope it helps . 

But on a more brighter side I wanted to congratulate the mods team for their dedication and hard work in ensuring the forum runs smoothly. You guys really deserve credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 11 | Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Zahz said:


> Recently there was voting taking place for top local juice and we saw many new people registering accounts just to vote, I have seen in other forums (overseas) that you have to have a minimum number of posts to be able to take part in competitions and voting events etc. sometimes it's 25 or above. This is to encourage people to take part in discussions in the forum and not just use it for voting's, classified or competitions. This is just what came to mind, hope it helps .
> 
> But on a more brighter side I wanted to congratulate the mods team for their dedication and hard work in ensuring the forum runs smoothly. You guys really deserve credit.
> 
> ...



My issue with this is sometimes not everyone has something to say. Like myself, I am more of an observer type unless i have important input to a certain topic. I understand why it is being done though, you get a lot of chancers lately, although I am standing up for the actual introverts.. haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Switchy (22/6/16)

I agree with OP to some extent.

But you could filter it so that only users who have made a post in the Introduce Yourself topic will be allowed to vote. That way moderators and administrators can filter out the "spoof" accounts and voting would in turn become a more fair process.

Not that it hasn't been in the past, I am new to this forum. But I have been a moderator before and the above worked for us.

Just my 2c


----------



## Nizo (22/6/16)

Okay I get what you saying @Zahz but if there's one thing I've learnt when you start off its extremely expensive. If you lucky enough there are competitions you can entire and maybe win something as simple as juice, sure it might see that a R150 – R300 isn’t much to pay for the juice but after paying +1.5k when you start up it saves you cash. Not everyone has the cash to just buy juice, after think a 30ml bottle will last a month or a few weeks it was finish in a week and I needed to buy more juice.

Sure once it has become part of your lifestyle you vape much more, but taking that jump to stop spending a R38 on a pack of cigs every 3/4 days to spending +1.5k at once to start vaping takes a chunk out of your pocket.


I wasn’t too sure how to word that so I hope you understand my point.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## skola (22/6/16)

Nizo said:


> Okay I get what you saying @Zahz but if there's one thing I've learnt when you start off its extremely expensive. If you lucky enough there are competitions you can entire and maybe win something as simple as juice, sure it might see that a R150 – R300 isn’t much to pay for the juice but after paying +1.5k when you start up it saves you cash. Not everyone has the cash to just buy juice, after think a 30ml bottle will last a month or a few weeks it was finish in a week and I needed to buy more juice.
> 
> Sure once it has become part of your lifestyle you vape much more, but taking that jump to stop spending a R38 on a pack of cigs every 3/4 days to spending +1.5k at once to start vaping takes a chunk out of your pocket.
> 
> ...



^Lost.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Switchy (22/6/16)

^same


----------



## Jakey (22/6/16)

I like the idea of minimum posts. Found that recently this forum has turned.into one massive classified section. Not much to read, not much conversation. Many of the sellers have very low post counts. People are joining. trading. Going. Like a hit and run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nizo (22/6/16)

skola said:


> ^Lost.





Switchy said:


> ^same



Sorry guysMy comment above only apply to taking part in competitions and the fact that you need to have a minimum amount of post to be considered. 

I hope that gives clarification


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Nizo said:


> Sorry guysMy comment above only apply to taking part in competitions and the fact that you need to have a minimum amount of post to be considered.
> 
> I hope that gives clarification



haha dude the struggle is real!


----------



## Jakey (22/6/16)

Nizo said:


> Sorry guysMy comment above only apply to taking part in competitions and the fact that you need to have a minimum amount of post to be considered.
> 
> I hope that gives clarification


Nope


----------



## Nizo (22/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Nope



Lmao okay all im basically saying is that I'm against minimum post requirements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (22/6/16)

Nizo said:


> Lmao okay all im basically saying is that I'm against minimum post requirements


Lol ok cool


----------

